# Free win10 upgrade, MS now getting pushy about it.



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm still on Win7, I noticed that their pop up window to install Win10 has changed, there is no option to select another date for the install, it were only ever 3 days ahead anyhow.

I'm wondering, is the free offer coming to an end then?

Looking through some of the past threads on here, I see that some have reverted back to their old OS after dabbling with Win10, I'm wondering if I should even bother/risk trying it to be honest?.....Although I dare say that I'll be forced to in the end.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The offer is for a year - July 2016 (it was released on 29th July 2015)


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, I never would have guessed that it were for that long.

So what are you all thinking, will you wait until the last minute till you jump ship?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Is there a reason for you to not update your machine?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm suggesting people wait until the new year - let all the major bugs get resolved , also for manufacturers to design and release new drivers
IE - Sony is due to release drivers for VAIO in November 2015 and advising to wait


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

etaf said:


> i'm suggesting people wait until the new year - let all the major bugs get resolved , also for manufacturers to design and release new drivers
> IE - Sony is due to release drivers for VAIO in November 2015 and advising to wait


Thanks, I gather that's good advice.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I read a couple of articles this morning about Microsoft forcing the Windows 10 upgrade on unsuspecting Windows 7/8.1 users.
I've hid or uninstalled several Windows updates to prevent this from happening, but most users aren't aware of or know how to do it.
I've also got a .reg file waiting in the wings, just in case it's needed.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

flavallee said:


> I read a couple of articles this morning about Microsoft forcing the Windows 10 upgrade on unsuspecting Windows 7/8.1 users.
> I've hid or uninstalled several Windows updates to prevent this from happening, but most users aren't aware of or know how to do it.
> I've also got a .reg file waiting in the wings, just in case it's needed.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I suspect that you are right about that,......any info on these updates and how does one go about hiding them??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is your computer running Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1?
Have you already installed the monthly updates that were released yesterday?

One of our trusted advisors, *DaveBurnett* has compiled a list of Windows updates for Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8.1 users that he recommends be hidden or uninstalled.
You might want to start a conversation with him.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

flavallee said:


> Is your computer running Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8.1?
> Have you already installed the monthly updates that were released yesterday?
> 
> One of our trusted advisors, *DaveBurnett* has compiled a list of Windows updates for Windows 7 SP1 and Windows 8.1 users that he recommends be hidden or uninstalled.
> ...


Yes, Win7 and I did notice that rather long update when I shut down.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You might want to read this article (wait for the page to completely load first):

http://www.zdnet.com/article/window...-aggressive-offer-no-opt-out/#ftag=RSSbaffb68

I fear many novice users are going to allow it to happen.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

flavallee said:


> You might want to read this article (wait for the page to completely load first):
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/window...-aggressive-offer-no-opt-out/#ftag=RSSbaffb68
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for that, just had a quick read,....so apart from trying a 'system restore' back to pre 15th September, there's not much I can do at the mo??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

There are several Windows updates that you can uninstall and hide, and there are registry tweaks that you can make use of.

Unfortunately, it's not for novice/inexperienced users, and it's too detailed and time-consuming for me to submit here.

You can do a Google search on the subject and find numerous links to read about it.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, I guessed that would be the answer,......sadly I'm one of the novice/inexperienced users that you mention.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got a few local "computer illiterate" users whose Windows 7 computers I service about once a month.
They have no idea which updates not to install and what tweaks to use, so I do it myself to insure they don't accidentally reserve or install Windows 10.
I'm pushing 70 and my eyes are getting bad, so they may be without my help in the near future.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

I've just had a go at uninstalling that KB3035583 and hiding it plus the 'upgrade to win10',....rebooted and checked that they are still lurking under the 'Restore hidden updates' icon, clicked cancel and closed that window down.

I can see that that KB3035583 is a right pesky file, it did automatically re download itself after the first time I did it,.....I'm not holding my breath but that's all I can do at the mo.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After you uninstall an update and it appears again in Windows Update, just right-click it and hide it.

KB3035583 is listed twice in my "Restore hidden updates" list - which is getting quite large.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

KB3035583 is the only one I've uninstalled and hidden (three times now!) and have had no other issues (Windows 8.1 and Windows 7). Probably I have been fortunate in catching the thing before it has started doing any more than a popup nag.


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

flavallee said:


> After you uninstall an update and it appears again in Windows Update, just right-click it and hide it.
> 
> KB3035583 is listed twice in my "Restore hidden updates" list - which is getting quite large.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I normally automatically get my updates after hitting 'shut down',....I see that there are some waiting for me now, what's the betting that one of them is that one? Lol
I guess that I've got to disable the automatic update feature now,...not sure how to do that to be honest.


----------



## earthman (Jan 13, 2007)

earthman said:


> I guess that I've got to disable the automatic update feature now,...not sure how to do that to be honest.


I've worked it out I think but which option do most of you guys go for? I see that the 'never check for updates' is not recommended but that's the only option that makes the ! icon disappear from the start up button.


----------

